# USS San Francisco Display



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all! This is my first post over here, mostly I'm over at the sci-fi section.

Anyway, I recently put together a display that showcases the CA-38 and the SSN-711, as a Christmas present for my Dad. Here is a pic:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Flank speed!
Wow! They look great!
I like the water, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! They look great. 

Sean


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

They look awesome!!!


----------

